# Ronson JetLite not working



## Razorhog

I love my JetLite, but all of a sudden it won't light up. It has plenty of fuel, and I can see a little blue spark when I press the button. I've tried turning the flame all the way up and all the way down. Anything else I can try? I'd like to try and fix it, this thing cost me $2.98!!!
Idiot's sidenote: I thought maybe the wind was blowing it out, so I put my hand around it to shield the wind....well it decided to light that time and burnt the **** out of my finger LOL


----------



## newcigarz

Razorhog said:


> this thing cost me $2.98!!!


I Think you have your answer. :ss


----------



## Razorhog

newcigarz said:


> I Think you have your answer. :ss


:r Yeah, I know...


----------



## Kimyounil

You could try purging it and the better fuel you use the less chance you got a clog. You can try Lava, sold and cigarmony.com or williams and sonoma. It's a huge can for a pretty good price.


----------



## burninator

Throw it away. Buy another.


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I own 2 jet lites and I have had no problems. For 3 bucks get another.:ss


----------



## tiptone

Do you purge the tank completely every time you refill it? If not I would start with purging the tank.

Use an air compressor if you have access, or canned air if not and blow out the area around the ignition. It doesn't take all that much of a disruption in the jet area to keep them from lighting.

If all else fails, go grab a handful of them and keep some extras around. I haven't had one die on me yet but I'm sure it'll happen eventually.


----------



## ahova1906

burninator said:


> Throw it away. Buy another.


I approve this message


----------



## hugecanoli

I recently had the same experience with a cheapo torch I bought at my B&M for 5 bucks. I've had it a few months, and had no problems, but all of a sudden it wouldn't light.

After poking around on the forum, I pretty much did exactly what tiptone just suggested, and its been working ever since just like new!

I have a can of cheap butane and thought that may be the problem, but it appears that either cleaning it out with some compressed air, or purging the tank fully before re-filling it was the cure for my problems.

Try it out before you toss it & good luck!

:ss


----------



## erictheobscure

LORD PUFFER said:


> I own 2 jet lites and I have had no problems. For 3 bucks get another.:ss


:tpd:

I guess if I ever win the lottery, I might get a Dupont. Until then, I'm sticking to the Ronsons.


----------



## chibnkr

Are you using the Ronson brand butane? If so, you might as well trash it and buy a new one. Ronson fuel is notorious for clogging the nozzle and gumming up the lighter. Switch to Vector or Lava and you'll be much happier. If this is not the case, then I agree with everyone else - trash it and buy a new one. Or buy 4 and get free shipping from Ronson.com.


----------



## tchariya

get some canned air and spray the ignition area out.
Its probably got a lot of pocket lint...mixed with tobacco ash and butane that's clogging it up.


----------



## Wang Lung-cl

I keep one in my golf bag, and it did the same thing.

I cleaned it up and fiddled with it and it's working fine again.


----------



## Razorhog

I've tried everything...it's going in the trash :ss
I can't even find the jetlite on ronson.com


----------



## Addiction

Razorhog said:


> I love my JetLite, but all of a sudden it won't light up. It has plenty of fuel, and I can see a little blue spark when I press the button. I've tried turning the flame all the way up and all the way down. Anything else I can try? I'd like to try and fix it, this thing cost me $2.98!!!
> Idiot's sidenote: I thought maybe the wind was blowing it out, so I put my hand around it to shield the wind....well it decided to light that time and burnt the **** out of my finger LOL


I know its difficult but sometimes these things are beyond our control bro. Cherish those old memories of this lighter and move on.


----------



## Razorhog

Addiction said:


> I know its difficult but sometimes these things are beyond our control bro. Cherish those old memories of this lighter and move on.


:r Yes...with tears in my eyes I built a small raft out of popsicle sticks and strapped the Jetlite to it. I then set the raft ablaze and gently pushed it into the Mississippi river


----------



## DriftyGypsy

chibnkr said:


> Are you using the Ronson brand butane? If so, you might as well trash it and buy a new one. Ronson fuel is notorious for clogging the nozzle and gumming up the lighter. Switch to Vector or Lava and you'll be much happier. If this is not the case, then I agree with everyone else - trash it and buy a new one. Or buy 4 and get free shipping from Ronson.com.


Mike, I actually use Ronson brand butane in my two Ronson lighters, do not have any problems, but at less than 3 bucks a lighter if they last for six months that is good. Now, that being said I would not use Ronson Butane in a better lighter. B



Razorhog said:


> I've tried everything...it's going in the trash :ss
> I can't even find the jetlite on ronson.com


http://www.ronsoncorp.com/jetlite.cfm


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Are you using the Ronson brand butane? If so, you might as well trash it and buy a new one. Ronson fuel is notorious for clogging the nozzle and gumming up the lighter. Switch to Vector or Lava and you'll be much happier. If this is not the case, then I agree with everyone else - trash it and buy a new one. Or buy 4 and get free shipping from Ronson.com.


One can of Lava will cost three times what the lighter cost! :r


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I have had no problems with both the lighter and the Ronson fuel. I agree that I wouldn't put that fuel in a higher end lighter.


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> One can of Lava will cost three times what the lighter cost! :r


This is true...but it will also last three times longer than the lighter. The price you pay for reliability...LOL!


----------



## newcigarz

Razorhog said:


> I've tried everything...it's going in the trash :ss
> I can't even find the jetlite on ronson.com


Good move! I think the local Walmart sells them for under 
$2. Last time i bought 5 of them.:tu


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> This is true...but it will also last three times longer than the lighter. The price you pay for reliability...LOL!


He should add $25 to the equation and get a Blazer....that and a can of Lava will last a year! :r


----------



## Razorhog

icehog3 said:


> He should add $25 to the equation and get a Blazer....that and a can of Lava will last a year! :r


Which Blazer do you use? Where can one buy a Blazer and Lava?


----------



## Razorhog

Bought 3 JetLites at lunch for about $10


----------



## icehog3

Razorhog said:


> Which Blazer do you use? Where can one buy a Blazer and Lava?


http://www.cigarmony.com/store/index.php?cPath=48_82

Most reliable lighters I have ever owned when paired with the Vector butane.

Looks like they are expecting a shipment of Vector soon.


----------



## Razorhog

Call me picky, but I dont like the fact that the cap is held on by a chain. Id rather it be attached. Check out the Cigar Lighter by Blazer
It just doesnt say where to buy them...


----------



## tiptone

icehog3 said:


> He should add $25 to the equation and get a Blazer....that and a can of Lava will last a year! :r


I picked up one of the Blazers in the last group buy here at CS. It's the only lighter I've had that died on me. I lit a cigar one evening and noticed it was still hissing when I let off the button. It just wouldn't stop until the tank was empty. It really was a shame since it was a nice lighter with a HUGE tank. I had it for months and I think I only had to refill it once or twice.

I don't say this to deter anyone from picking one up, though I am still waiting on one of my Ronsons to die. I picked up two of the Blazers in the same GB for friends locally and both of theirs are still going strong.


----------



## icehog3

tiptone said:


> I picked up one of the Blazers in the last group buy here at CS. It's the only lighter I've had that died on me.


Too funny...it is the only lighter I have ever bought (including several much more expensive) that *didn't* die on me.


----------



## icehog3

Razorhog said:


> Call me picky, but I dont like the fact that the cap is held on by a chain. Id rather it be attached. Check out the Cigar Lighter by Blazer
> It just doesnt say where to buy them...


 http://shop.cigarwoman.com/zskuL10242.asp

http://www.atlanticcigar.com/blazer.html

http://www.dealtime.com/xDN-tobacco...t_tobacco_products_lighters-famous_smoke_shop


----------



## Razorhog

Thanks icehog3 you da man !


----------



## fireman43

I have a couple of the Ronsons and for the price, they can't be beat. No worries if they get lost or broken either. WalMart is only a car ride away.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Razorhog said:


> Thanks icehog3 you da man !


If you get one, let me know what you think....I am considering giving one a try if they are good. If they are anything like the PB-27, I would guess they are.


----------



## newcigarz

fireman43 said:


> I have a couple of the Ronsons and for the price, they can't be beat. No worries if they get lost or broken either. WalMart is only a car ride away.:tu


:tpd:


----------



## smokin' machinist

I've taken my jet-lites apart, 1 screw on the bottom and remove the insert. I cleaned off the lint with compressed air, reassembled and they are working fine.
The Blazer has a good reputation, I've all most bought 1 of them, haven't yet.


----------



## avdistribution

Old thread, but I had a new jetlite that would fire up but not stay lit when the initial charge ran out and purging didn't seem to work at first. Then I realized I had to *thoroughly* purge it by holding the thing close to my ear until I could hear that ALL the air was out of it. Then it worked fine.


----------



## Fuzzy

Since this has been brought back to life, I will add to the thread.

A couple of weeks ago, I did a large load of clothes in an industrial jumbo front loader. After all was done I found one of my Jetlights in the drum looking all clean and shiny. Figured it was a goner but decided to give it a click. It lit on the first click! This from a one+ year old lighter.

I use Ronson Ultra fuel and purge almost every time I fill it.

The center of attention is the thoroughly washed Ronson. The rest are members of the cheapskate combo. All are well over a year old and the total cost, including the ashtray was just about thirty-five bucks.


----------



## Ky70

I admit, I abuse the mess out of my Ronson. I've had it for maybe 5 years and I don't know if I've ever purged it. It been in gunky grease in my garage and even left unused for over a year at one point...but that bad boy lights up every time without fail. Best cheap lighter I've ever encountered. In fact, it's my only super cheap lighter that has stood the test of time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The used to cost $3 i think their $5 now at that price toss it and get another!


----------

